# BlueBird Guage Pod?



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Does anybody know where I can find a 1993 Nissan BlueBird guage pod. I would love to get one, but i haven't been able to find one. Just thought it would be cool to be a little different hehe.


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

ebay?
or a JDM site try mysr20.com i think is the site they might have stuff for it


----------

